# Sick FRT - Healing well



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Shoot. So I haven't been home for a week and I come back to my FRT looking like this. Parameters are all normal.

0 of ammonia and nitrite
<10ppm of nitrate
kh and gh are the same as always 3 and 4 respectively. 
ph is 8.0 as it has been since forever.
temp is 78

Does ANYONE know what this is and how to treat it? What I've done already is put the FRT in a hospital tank and I've already given him a salt bath. The photos don't look like fungus, more like something is eating away at his skin. I have no idea what this is or how to treat it. Bacterial maybe? fml.

NO fish are sick from the main tank. This includes clown loaches.

The FRT is acting completely normal, swimming around, super active and healthy appetite.

I currently have him in a tank with salt (1tbsp/5gal) and I've increased the temperature to 82.

Any help is appreciated.




























The pictures make it look worse than it really is. My camera just made it look really bad.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sorry, I don't know what that is but it looks serious

You might want to call a vet?

Dr Walton at Dewdney vet is good with exotics, especially herps, nice guy too.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll give him a call tomorrow when they're open. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

By the way its not as bad as it looks in real life. My camera just made it look worse.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh also, none of the fish in the main tank are sick, just the frt


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I also forgot to say that he still has a large appetite and is very active. I've been watching him for an hour and he is still behaving the same as before


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe heater burns


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> Maybe heater burns


No heaters in the main tank, they're all in the sump


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

have you tried a salt bath >? when i first got my frt it had similar skin and shell issues , i used good ol salt and my frt has never looked back ..

hope it helps ..


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes Dr. Walton at Dewdney Animal Clinic is wonderful we take Yurdle there for her yearly check ups!

I am not sure about FRT if they are similar to all turtles, but I do know that Yurdle needs calcium in her diet for her shell, and she gets that with her turtle pellets.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

So the update from Dr. Walton. I'm making sure I document this for other FRT owners in case this comes up for them

He said it was either fungal or bacterial and he gave me some tips for over the weekend to see if it improves.

1. clean wounds with diluted iodine
2. give the wounds a chance to dry out 
3. if it gets worse, antibiotics are needed
4. Salted water helps with all wounds by decreasing the osmotic gradient 

This guy is great. Responds extremely quickly!


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Fingers and toes crossed that your little guy gets better quickly!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear you got a hold of Dr. Walton, he is VERY good. Totally forgot about the iodine, as we had to use that on Yurdle as well, for a rash-type-thing. She hated it, but mostly b/c she had to be out of water so it dried!

Keep us posted.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

jkam said:


> So the update from Dr. Walton. I'm making sure I document this for other FRT owners in case this comes up for them
> 
> He said it was either fungal or bacterial and he gave me some tips for over the weekend to see if it improves.
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

My FRT is recovering very well. The "peeling" has gotten smaller. He didn't seem to be in much discomfort when I took him out of the water or treated him with iodine. Maybe he's just slow haha. 

By the way, for concentration of iodine I used 2.5%.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

to a speedy recovery for the lil FRT.


----------

